# Erratic gas pedal



## bjrjar (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a 2016 Rogue AWD. I have been pretty satisfied with it except for the erratic operation of the accelerator. I know it is a “drive by wire” design and there has to be a sensor that recognizes how far the gas pedal is depressed. I can’t help but relate it to the way a volume control potentiometer on an old radio works, and that’s the easiest way to explain the behavior. On an old radio volume control, if it is worn or dirty, as you turn the knob sometimes the volume doesn’t increase and then the wiper hits a point in its travel that is in better conductive condition, then the volume jumps much higher. My gas pedal works kinda like that,. When pressing down, it often does not increase speed until a point is reached where all of a sudden it increases significantly, it’s often not a linear increase. Or, even worse, when making a left turn in front of an oncoming car that is at a safe distance, my vehicle will slow down, or bog, unsafely rather than accelerate as intended. It makes a difference if I let up and re-depress the gas-pedal. Sometimes it works better on the next depressions. I have taken it to the Nissan dealer, and they did a code update on the ECM that they thought would fix it. It didn’t, but it seemed to make a slight improvement. I’ve done a lot of online research and found no recall directly addressing this, but on the NHTSA website there are many complaints of similar performance problems by others. They look at this as a safety issue, but apparently Nissan doesn’t. My other vehicle is a 2009 Altima which I believe has a similar accelerator design, so I am sure it is fixable, but there is insufficient motivation on Nissan’s part to fix it on the Rogue. Has anyone else that has this problem found a solution?

Thanks,

Bob


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Throttle position sensors going bad are not unheard of. Yours is rather young to be experiencing issues. It should be covered under warranty.
Here is a link to an aftermarket one.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...uel+&+air,throttle+position+sensor+(tps),5136


----------



## bjrjar (Aug 31, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> Throttle position sensors going bad are not unheard of. Yours is rather young to be experiencing issues. It should be covered under warranty.
> 
> 
> I bought it used from Hertz so I don’t know if the manufacturers warranty is still in effect, I’ll have to check. I did buy an extended warranty from Hertz, so if not the manufacturers warranty, maybe the other one will. Now that I know that’s the likely culprit, I’ll know what to ask for. Thank you.
> ...


----------

